# Coopers Beach, SA. Video has Arrived!!!



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi guys,
This weekend I took a mate fishing near Pt Hughes in the kayaks to try to find some KG Whiting.

Day 1
We decided to try Coopers Beach, just south of Pt Hughes, and with a forecasted 7knots of wind we got straight into it after launching at a out 4pm.

Starting out we fished the weedline for a big donut, disappointed at the lack of fish, kurt suggested we head towards a boat at anchor about another 500metres out.

Upon anchoring and tying Kurts yak to mine we set about chucking a cockle baited hook down the 15ft to the bottom. Although it took a while to boat a fish, once the whiting got started, the bite was white hot!

Using cockle baits, Kurt got a big bite on his new shimano Yak Raider 1-3kg rod and my borrowed 2500 TwinPower and after a dogged fight, a nice Flathead surfaced!!

Continuing to fish into the night, we came up with a tally of 8 nice fat KG whiting and a plump flathead that we were both pumped with!!!

Just finished the video. Check it out here


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope you realise us SA yakkers are nowing expecting weekly video reports from you?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha I uploaded the footage and realised I've been out 4 times this month!!!! That's more than I did all last year!!!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

And we know it. While the rest of us are trying your bringing them in. Congratulations and keep it up.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

cant remember last time I fished two weekends in a row, give us a shout next time youre headed down that way rob. might tag along if that's ok ?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

waldo said:


> cant remember last time I fished two weekends in a row, give us a shout next time youre headed down that way rob. might tag along if that's ok ?


Absolutely mate!! The more the better.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice vid!

One question - where did you get that cordwheel for the anchor rope?

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Got it at BCF mate! Works well for going down but doesn't work like a reel bringing it in. Better to use it as a handline


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for that! I'll have a look at those.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## keenfisho (Aug 22, 2012)

Great video as always mate.
That's one part of our coast im yet to explore in the yak
Do you 4wd to the beach and if so is it quite soft?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Coopers beach is easy to get to. I do use 4wd but I've seen sedans there. I don't recommend it though!


----------

